# Old Sarge weave



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Finally put him on a personal rod. Still alot of work to do before I'm finished w/ this rod, but did get the first coat of finish on the weave.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

What blank is that weave on? Is it a casting or spinning rod? What thread did you use on the weave? Questions, questions, questions. Come on Jerry, give us a hint. Nice weave, by the way.


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

That is possibly the best weave I have ever seen you do. At least it is my favorite.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Dang, Ellis, for an old Basque you sure ask alot of questions! :biggrin:
I thought you'd be able to recognize the blank as one of Andy's CTS models. It's a 7' ML casting. The weave pattern is 73 X 103 and I used blk NCP "A" and poly40 1635 in the pattern and wht NCP "A" to wrap. Used alittle FishHawk "A" silv/blk twist in the trim. And I thought you'd ask about the grips...sad_smiles it's not highly polished EVA.


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Old Army!!!


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

nice one Jim...


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice work


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Yes Sir...Very Well Done!


----------



## OwenD (Mar 31, 2008)

OUTSTANDING!

The detail in that is amazing. Could easily be mistaken for a line-art drawing


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Whoop!!!


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

neat work !, i like.


----------



## Pods (Jan 11, 2006)

Goags,
Very impressive. Nice and tight. I can only see on problem, IT NEEDS TO BE ORANGE AND WHITE AND HAVE HORNS!!! keep up the good work.

Pods


----------



## Jrob78 (Jun 13, 2010)

That's a really cool weave, I like it a lot!


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

The details are amazing Jerry! Good job!


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

That is awesome Jerry!..Amazing detail...Nice work


----------



## conk (Mar 25, 2007)

BTHOTU!


----------



## J L Dunn (Sep 16, 2005)

Top of the line, Jerry...

Of all of the A&M logos, I have always been particularly fond of "Ole Sarge".

Now, if I could just find one of BEVO wearing a 13-0 stamp of approval...

Joe


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Goags;2996243 And I thought you'd ask about the grips...sad_smiles it's not highly polished EVA.[/QUOTE said:


> ....Very nice weave, Jerry, but I have to admit, the grips caught my eye first. Whats going on there? I like the texture finish.....Jim


----------



## closingtime (Aug 5, 2006)

BTHOFIU!!!!!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Thanks abunch, guys! They're fun to do, more of ya'll should try 'em.


pg542 said:


> ....Very nice weave, Jerry, but I have to admit, the grips caught my eye first. Whats going on there? I like the texture finish.....Jim


Jim, the grips are the 8lb urethane foam. As you may know, I didn't have very good long term results w/ flocking the urethane...gouging by my wade belt rodtube. This is the flock fibers mixed into the can of tinted adhesive and painted in several coats onto the bare foam. I tried this on a rod over 2 yrs ago, and it has held up great w/ alot of use, so I thought I'd do another, since I have some of the foam blanks laying around. I don't hold the rod in my teeth, tho...that could be a problem! I'm sure it would work good over the cheaper grades of cork, too. Swampland had done this on some, so it's not an original idea from me. The black butt shown is at least 2 yrs old and still looks new. Jerry


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Goags said:


> Thanks abunch, guys! They're fun to do, more of ya'll should try 'em.
> 
> Jim, the grips are the 8lb urethane foam. As you may know, I didn't have very good long term results w/ flocking the urethane...gouging by my wade belt rodtube. This is the flock fibers mixed into the can of tinted adhesive and painted in several coats onto the bare foam. I tried this on a rod over 2 yrs ago, and it has held up great w/ alot of use, so I thought I'd do another, since I have some of the foam blanks laying around. I don't hold the rod in my teeth, tho...that could be a problem! I'm sure it would work good over the cheaper grades of cork, too. Swampland had done this on some, so it's not an original idea from me. The black butt shown is at least 2 yrs old and still looks new. Jerry


 Did you pour your own or buy the blocks? That is a very nice finish. I'll bet you could get croaker slime,...I mean gulp slime all over them and still have a good grip.







Kudo's to Lance and/or Bill and you for sharing the technique. I could see where that texture could be nice to have on a heavier arty rod such as a tarpon/musky stick. After a full day of 2-hand chunking extremely large baits (musky fishing with Ron Walter), the slick finishes can fatigue your hands. Again very nice,,,Jim


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*weave*

that is an alsome weave, could you let me know what type weave jig you used.


----------



## Freshy (Dec 2, 2009)

Incredible!!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Jim, I used the 8lb.blocks...I wouldn't waste my time doing these if I had to pour my own foam. The foam was intended to be used w/ the fglass or carbon fiber sleeves, but I never wanted to do that.
Bennie, I still use looms from Doc Ski that are available at Acidrod, and maybe FTU. They are curved around the blank alittle, rather than flat, to hold the threads lower to the blank. Jerry


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Looks simple fancy to me. Don't ask what I mean.


----------

